# ccbeefarms - package bees



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

ccbeefarms sent me a package of bees, A+ rating. Good communication and way more bees than anybody could expect. Pleasure to do business with for sure.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ccbeefarms sent me a package of bees, A+ rating*

Do they have a web site.

ThomasYancey


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: ccbeefarms sent me a package of bees, A+ rating*

They had an ad on here but not sure about website.


----------



## ccbeefarms (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: ccbeefarms sent me a package of bees, A+ rating*

Thank you...for the post...we are just starting out we are working on a webpage.


----------

